# Lemon Candy Canes...a bread



## Filus59602 (Dec 2, 2002)

LEMON CANDY CANES
Best of Country Breads - Taste of Home Books
Yield:  2 dozen

1 pkg. (1/4 oz.) active dry yeast
1/2 c. warm water (110° - 115°)
1/3 c. sour cream
1 egg
3 T. butter or margarine, softened
3 T. sugar
1 tsp. salt
2-3/4 to 3 c. all-purpose flour

FILLING:
1/2 c. finely chopped walnuts or pecans
1/3 c. sugar
3 T. butter or margarine, melted 
1 T. grated lemon peel

LEMON ICING:
1 c. confectioners’ sugar
1 T. lemon juice
1 T. water
1/4 tsp. vanilla extract

In a mixing bowl, dissolve yeast in warn water.  Add the next 5 ingredients and 1-1/4 c. flour.  Beat until smooth.  Stir in enough flour to form a soft dough.  Turn onto a floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic; about 6-8 minutes.  Place in a greased bowl, turn once to grease top.  Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour.

Punch dough down.  Turn onto a lightly floured surface; divide in half.  Let rest 10 minutes.  Roll each into a 12-in. x 8-in. rectangle.  In a bowl, combine filling ingredients; mix well.  Spread half of filling over dough to within 1/2-in of edges.  Fold in half lengthwise; pinch seam to seal.  Cut into 12 strips.

Holding both ends of strip, twist each strip three or four times.  Place 2-in. apart on greased baking sheets.  Curve one end to form a cane.  Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 30 minutes.  Bake at 375º for 12-14 minutes or until golden brown.  Remove from pans to wire racks to cool.  Combine icing ingredients; drizzle over rolls.


----------

